# Dw yes or no ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ferrari Suv ( source carbuzz)

So yes or no ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not for me, Ferrari is about exotic super cars and not about Chelsea tractors.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Aargh! My    eyes!

Someone needs to be taken out and shot!

So, it's a no, then, here.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

No,No,No.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

all the nopes available


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It is a No, No from me.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

It's just wrong


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

No! Burn at the stake whoever thought of that, it's blashemy!:devil:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

No no and no again truly horrible

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Nooooooo


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, I agree with everyone else! It's a big NO 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Horrible, no from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, it's inevitable sooner or later. They represent cash cows for producers of low-volume sports cars. Look at Porsche, Jaguar, Maserati, Bentley and Lamborghini (soon).


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely no! A case of another great marque loosing its way.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG Noooo


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely no.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Arrrgggghhhhh.

What on earth has one of the most stylish, beautiful, gorgeous marques done????

It's dreadful.

Maybe it appeals to "young" people?

Andy


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I liked it,then i read Ferrari,now i dont like it.Cause its not a Ferrari.NO from me.

BB


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bulkhead said:


> Unfortunately, it's inevitable sooner or later. They represent cash cows for producers of low-volume sports cars. Look at Porsche, Jaguar, Maserati, Bentley and Lamborghini (soon).


Saved me posting this , Porsche would struggle with R&D costs for new 911GT2 etc without macan etc that buy the way is a fantastic car as well as SUV IMHO
Don't forget RR as well are developing a SUV the guy that was Involved with the Bentley SUV moved to RR but told me had a different remit their all about one thing luxury rather than weight.
Ferrari said they would never do it follish to say that as this will hopefully only improve cash inflows to Improve R&D to make better cars hopefully win win for them?
After all that its a no from me, but I would have a Macan in a shot


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

Pls no

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------

